# 1/2" Router Bit vs 1/4" Router Bit; Which To Use And When?



## LGLDSR71 (Jul 29, 2021)

Hi All,

I recently ordered a Porter Cable 4216 Dovetail Jig which will be arriving today. I have a question about Bits.

Freud has a 1/2", 14 degree, 1/4" shank, P/N 22-104. They also have a 1/2", 14 degree, 1/2" shank, P/N 22-112.

Other than the size of the shank, what is the difference between the two? Is it an application issue? I.e., drawers versus small boxes? 

When would you choose a 1/4" Bit over a 1/2" Bit and vice-versa? I plan for now to be making boxes no larger than 6" x 6" with a Bosch 1617EV Router.

As always, many thanks.

Lyman


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

You can use either. I generally prefer the 12 half inch shank because the collet has more surface area to hold the bit in place. The larger shank, however, still has to get small enough to accommodate the narrow end of the cutter, which will be fairly similar to the quarter inch shank, so it's probably not much different in terms of cutter strength. Note that the bearing on both is similar in size.


----------



## LGLDSR71 (Jul 29, 2021)

DesertRatTom said:


> You can use either. I generally prefer the 12 half inch shank because the collet has more surface area to hold the bit in place. The larger shank, however, still has to get small enough to accommodate the narrow end of the cutter, which will be fairly similar to the quarter inch shank, so it's probably not much different in terms of cutter strength. Note that the bearing on both is similar in size.
> View attachment 399132


Excellent information Tom, and thanks for the diagram as it helps put it into perspective. Really appreciate it, thank you!

Best,

Lyman


----------

